# Rear Window Install 510



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

I'm about to install my rear window. I just need to order my rear seal from that guy on ebay that sells restoration parts. Have any of you guys installed windows before any tips you can give a amature like myself?

This is all I know

1. Clean Glass of oil and dirt especially the edges
2.wrap seal around glass for fitment
3. Wrap nylon wrope around the glass for support and on each side have a person on each side of the car guide the glass in.
4. Use seal to seal the rubber to the body.

What kind of seal is typically used here? I'm not sure. Do you really need to use the nylon rope?


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

Nylon is used cause it has very little friction and can slide out easier when pulling it. The seal is pretty much just a flexible gasket material (RTV). I use the clear stuff, or shops also use the black stuff. Its all the same, just seals up the metal to rubber parts where they dont touch all the way.

Pretty much just pops right in. The sealer stuff also acts as a lubricant, so its more better and easier.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Awsome the process makes a lil more sense now thanks dude


----------



## spl311 (Mar 22, 2005)

510Mods said:


> Nylon is used cause it has very little friction and can slide out easier when pulling it. The seal is pretty much just a flexible gasket material (RTV). I use the clear stuff, or shops also use the black stuff. Its all the same, just seals up the metal to rubber parts where they dont touch all the way.
> 
> Pretty much just pops right in. The sealer stuff also acts as a lubricant, so its more better and easier.


I'm getting the rear seal for my 521 soon. Since you've done window installs and you're local, are you available to help me install my window? I'll drive the truck to your place...


----------

